
Atomic Swaps: Now you trade crypto currency without an exchange - m348e912
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va2m6ePNVqM
======
m348e912
The application the developer is using has an interesting add-on feature of
encrypted immutable chat logs that are stored on the block chain.

